# Forscherliga Event: Vorabend des Cataclysmus



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (22. November 2010)

Am Mittwoch geht die Welt unter, aber vorher wird gefeiert. Dieser Text hier ist reines OOC, da ich keine Geschichte vorgeben werden (dazu weiter unten). Nach der Orgie zum flammenden Eis haben wir beschlossen am Vorband des Cataclysmus zusammen mit Tanzauftritten, Glücksspielern, Gaucklern, Kämpfen, Feuerwerken, düsteren Prophezeiungen und Wettrennen im Taumel das Ende der Welt zu feiern.

Keine Hintergrundgeschichte?

Doch, aber Deine.

*Die Aufgabe von jedem, der vorbeikommt ist es eine Begründung zu haben, warum er oder sie ausgerechnet am Dienstag um 20 Uhr in der Schimmernden Ebene aufkreuzt. *

Das sollte Eurem Einfallsreichtum keine Grenzen setzen. Also ladet alle Freunde, Verwandten, Bekannte, Halbvampire, Dämonen, mechanische Kröten und sonstiges Gesocks ein. Rührt die Werbetrommel, je mehr kommen, desto besser.

Server: Forscherliga

Fraktionen: Beide

Wann: Dienstag, 23.11.2010, 20 Uhr

Wo: Schimmernde Ebene in Tausend Nadeln, an der Rennbahn

Wer: Alle und jeder


----------



## Alrilin (22. November 2010)

Klingt sehr gut, und ich glaube ich habe da schon etwas im Hinterkopf 
Kommt man mit Level 1 Chars ohne Probleme dorthin?


----------



## Derulu (22. November 2010)

Das ganze Event ist doch eigentlich OOC denn wie sollen die Ingame-Charaktere wissen, dass ausgerechnet am nächsten Tag die Welt untergeht? Aber Daumen hoch, vielleicht schau ich mit meinem Forscherligatwink ja mal vorbei


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (22. November 2010)

@Alrilin: Man könnte auch Portale organisieren denke ich. Witzig ist die Begründung dafür dann.

@Derulu: Ja, es ist erstmal ooc, aber es wird durch die ganzen Geschichten definitiv gutes Rollenspiel. Ist eben mal etwas ganz anderes.


----------



## soca291 (22. November 2010)

hört sich gut an ma sehen ob ich vorbeischaue


----------

